# Who's running an integrated campy headset?



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

So, with all the new style frames hitting, who here is running an integrated campy style 42mm headset on their rig? 
I just went to order the basic FSA Impact, but the place was backordered... was gonna go for the "pro" version, but don't feel like dishing the bucks... I might go for the Kink as it's super cheap, but not sure, or possibly the wethepeople... 

let's here what you got and how it seats up, etc...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I still don't understand the advantage to these things. Anyone?


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> I still don't understand the advantage to these things. Anyone?


http://www.chrisking.com/tech/int_headsets_explained/int_hds_explain_1.html

Might be a little biased because King (obviously) wants to push their own products, but its fairly informative. 
The only advantage I have seen is lower stack height, aside from that they seem to work the same as a standard cup setup.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

I had the campy one and then later the FSA impact.. I didn't like either...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ok, I didn't ask for the argument between styles of headsets... :madman: just looking to see who is using what headset in the specific case of the 42mm integrated styles...

leethal, care to explain what your beef was with the two? and what you are now running, and what frame?

as for the chris king... that is a bunch of PROPAGANDA overall. I agree with many points in the article, but seriously, it seems that CK just doesn't want to conform to other standards set by larger manufacturers in this case (instead hoping others conform to theirs)... Does ANYONE know of a frame that has a perdido??? I sure don't, unless it's some ridiculous yuppie who dished out the $500+ just for the tool only to ream his head tube for the bling factor alone... they don't even make a zero-stack style headset which is used on Giant, Jamis, etc, which are two incredibly large manufacturers pushing thousands upon thousands of bikes... well, king is not necessarily overrated in my opinion, just waaaay overpriced and put on an unneeded pedestal... 

but anyway, I don't know the exact advantages to integrated, as I've never had a problem with typical 1 1/8th, but my new frame has integrated, so I'm looking. 
their must be some advantages with 99.9% of all bmx riders (and now a lot of dj/park mtb's) going with them, and if they are tough enough in that rigid arena, they'll hold for me. I think it's just lighter, simpler, and more compact/smooth. Just like the Spanish bottom bracket! which I have yet to see on a mtb (besides the deathmobile). 

so, let's hear it. who's rockin' the integrated...


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> ok, I didn't ask for the argument between styles of headsets...


Yeah I understand that. my reply was for jaydr. . . .sorry for the semi-threadjack. I dont rock either CK or intergrated / internal headsets - just putting the information out there so people can be more informed and formulate their own opinions.. I also know that there are thousands of people using integrated headsets on road bikes and BMXs with ZERO problems. So take the following comments for what you will as they are somewhat related to your original question:

I know two people who have had multiple bearing failure issues with the integrated setup on their BMXs. Both seemed to be a function of improper facing / reaming of the headtube and bearing seat surfaces not being parallel. This caused binding and loose spots depending on how far you turned the bars. The frames were from the same manufacturer (Eastern) but different models and the headsets were different - one FSA and one Campy.It seems to me that as long as the frame is properly prepped from the factory all the headsets should all work about the same. Just like getting your cups set right on a standard 'set - if its done right and it will last the life of the bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I gotcha... interesting to hear actually... as the frame I have is an Eastern!?  hope my stuff works out...


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

well I went down to my LBS today and found out my headset is basically shattered... so I ordered an integrated one, the cane creek orbit z or whatever...


ill let you know how it rides:thumbsup:


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> the frame I have is an Eastern!?


Both frames were first-run models that came out when the Integrated headsets were just showing up on the BMX scene. One of the frames was replaced under warranty with no problems since, the other was sold cheap and replaced with a different brand. I would venture to guess that they have worked out all of their manufacturing kinks out by now. On the whole, Eastern makes good products. Get that thing built up and post some pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cane Creek orbit Z is not integrated I'm pretty sure... the "Z" stands for "zero-stack" I'm guessing you're riding a Giant...
the zero stack usually uses a 45mm insertion I think, and press fits a lower cup into the headtube first, then the bearing sits in that... on the true inegrated (42mm campy style in my case) the bearing seats right directly on the frickin' frame, no cup inbetween...

anyway, good to hear about the easterns... I see now that they have their own version of the campy headset on their site... probably just a rebadged deal from another manufacturer but not sure.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> So, with all the new style frames hitting, who here is running an integrated campy style 42mm .


Ok first off Camp standard is 45x45 , Canecreek standard is 42mm

Campy standard 45mm is used on most bmx bikes , and some MTB's these days !
I have a few bikes with the 45mm intigrated headsets , both FSA impact and the nicer version . I have also had the camp record for about 2 hours untill I got the nicer FSA!

My complain t with the Campy is they have a slide in cup and free ball system , good for normal headsets not so good for press fit systems that tighten vertically !
The nicer FSA has the carbon topcap and the higher grade sealed bearings , this is the way to go as FSA bought a bearing grinding machine jsut to make these bearings , these feel better than even my nicest KING !
I say go with the higher quaility FSA you wont be disapointed !


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, thanks for the info bro... nice to get some feedback actually flowing. although, I thought for sure the cane creek zs stuff was 45, and the others were 42... ??? I wasn't positive though...

anyway, which version is the "nicer" FSA version??? I really don't need, nor desire a carbon topcap and I want to retain the low stack height. should I dish out the extra money for the FSA Impact "PRO" version? it's almost double the price as the normal impact I beleive, but wasn't sure what the dif really was or if it mattered in my case.
I was just looking at universalcyclesdotcom, they have the normal, and the "pro"... just let me know if anybody can recommend where else to pick one up... anyway, so if the fsa impacts are 45mm, are the WeThePeople, the Kink, and the Eastern, etc. all 45 just the same as the Impact?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

I ran integrated headsets in a S&M Neal Wood and later in a BlKMrKT.. I had a campy in the Neal Wood and it was decent and lasted as long as the frame did.. The FSA impact (which was in the blackmarket) is semi-sealed and the sealing meachanism did not hold up.. 

I currently have a King Headset--many many years old in a Union-Street Bikes Frame --which does sport a Spanish Bottom Bracket.

I am 99% sure the Kink and the FSA impact are the same..


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Cane Creek orbit Z is not integrated I'm pretty sure... the "Z" stands for "zero-stack" I'm guessing you're riding a Giant...
> the zero stack usually uses a 45mm insertion I think, and press fits a lower cup into the headtube first, then the bearing sits in that... on the true inegrated (42mm campy style in my case) the bearing seats right directly on the frickin' frame, no cup inbetween...
> 
> anyway, good to hear about the easterns... I see now that they have their own version of the campy headset on their site... probably just a rebadged deal from another manufacturer but not sure.


Your exactly right lol, Im riding a giant STP and the bearing sits in the cup, not on the frame


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, thanks for the info bro... nice to get some feedback actually flowing. although, I thought for sure the cane creek zs stuff was 45, and the others were 42... ??? I wasn't positive though...
> 
> anyway, which version is the "nicer" FSA version??? I really don't need, nor desire a carbon topcap and I want to retain the low stack height. should I dish out the extra money for the FSA Impact "PRO" version? it's almost double the price as the normal impact I beleive, but wasn't sure what the dif really was or if it mattered in my case.
> I was just looking at universalcyclesdotcom, they have the normal, and the "pro"... just let me know if anybody can recommend where else to pick one up... anyway, so if the fsa impacts are 45mm, are the WeThePeople, the Kink, and the Eastern, etc. all 45 just the same as the Impact?


The headset I speak of the the "Orbit CF " it came with the pink sealed bearings , the FSA site says you can order these seprate for $20 :eekster:

I have a few impacts around the shop they seem to explode pretty quickly when heat is applied to them :nono: don't ask :madmax: the fit in the intrnal headtube is sometimes loose with the impact bearings, the PINK sealed bearings have a much tighter more uniform fit , if it was my bike I would get these :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have an FSA Impact integrated headset, after two trips at the local bmx track there was some loose in it already, mind you it's a new bike so things tend to get loose at first, you tighten them up again, and then you can leave them alone. It is smooth, so no complaints so far, I've had the bike for only two weeks though, so we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> have an FSA Impact integrated headset, after two trips at the local bmx track there was some loose in it already, mind you it's a new bike so things tend to get loose at first, you tighten them up again, and then you can leave them alone. It is smooth, so no complaints so far, I've had the bike for only two weeks though, so we'll see how it holds up.


right on, I figured it would need some seating time, I just hope it doesn't need constant readjustment and my head tube is faced smooth... Since I'm running a susp. fork, I hope it should be a bit easier on the set compared to a straight rigid...

so, I ordered the FSA Impact "Pro"... we'll see, I don't know if it comes with those pink bearings, but they are sealed...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

As of now(I just had an urban ride of an hour or so) everything has stayed in its place. So far so good.


----------

